# Fischereischein einlaminieren



## Werner_Beinhart

Hi Leute,
habe heute meinen Fischereischein (Bayern) bekommen. Der ist ja nicht wasserfest. Kann man den einlaminieren?


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

wenn man alles drauf lesen kan (Gültigkeit) ,dich gut erkennen kann...............was sollte dagegen sprechen.....................hast du einen auf lebenszeit?,ich frag nur weil denk dran du musst ihn verlängern lassen


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

normalerweise dürften dokumente nicht einlaminiert werden.
in einigen dok gbts prägungen und dergleichen die dann nicht mehr ohne weiteres zu prüfen wären.
weiß aber nicht wie der in bayern aussieht.

antonio


----------



## Bandit0815

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Zur Info
meiner is einlaminiert
Heute auf Lebenszeit geholt!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Meiner ist auf Lebenszeit, braucht also nichts mehr drauf geändert zu werden. Prägungen sind auch keine drauf.

@Bandit0815 
Hast du ihn selber einlaminiert?


----------



## Bandit0815

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Hallo

Nee hat die freundliche Dame beim Ordnungsamt gemacht ist bei uns Standart!

Gruß


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Würde es nicht machen. Es ist schließlich ein Dokument und an Dokumenten darf man nichts ändern.


----------



## kelly.net

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

hab meinen letzes jahr geholt, auch auf lebenszeit, die dame im amt hat ihn dann auch einlaminiert!
ein anderer kumpel anderer landkreis hat ihn auch geholt, da ist das bid seitlich geprägt und nicht einlaminiert, glaub das macht jeder so wie er es will!
aber selbst würde ich es nicht machen, würd an der entsprechenden stelle erst mal nachfragen!

am wasser hab ich immer nur eine kopie dabei die einlaminiert ist. und es steht auch kopie drauf


----------



## haigererangler

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

ich hab meinen in folie eingepackt und zugeklebt, fals ich ihn verlänger muss/ ihn da raus hollen muss dann schneide ich die folie auf udn holl mir das teil raus


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Na das ist dann aber auch schon einen Anruf beim BoFF wert. TatüüüüüTataaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Vom "*Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und  Forsten*" habe ich eben telefonisch die Auskunft bekommen, dass man es machen darf, wenn auf dem Schein nichts mehr geändert werden muss. 

Warum habe ich dort nicht gleich angerufen? |kopfkrat


----------



## roldiii

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Laminier ihn ruhig ein, habe ich auch gemacht ist einfach sicherer.
Und falls mal einer an der Echtheit oder sonstetwas zweifelt oder er verlängert werden muss, dann schneidet man es halt wieder auf, ist doch kein Problem.

Mfg roldiii


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Meiner wurde gleich laminiert. Hat die nette Dame der Gemeinde erledigt.


----------



## H3ndrik

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

LoL...
wie teuer isn der Schein fürs ganze Leben???
Hehe^^ muss ich habn


----------



## Ahrendpower06

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Bei mir ist der Fischereischein für immer.|supergri


----------



## H3ndrik

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Meiner ist nur 5Jahre gültig...


----------



## Ahrendpower06

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Meiner auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Ich habe überhaupt keinen Fischereischein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ahrendpower06

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt keinen Fischereischein
> Gruß Udo


Brauch man den?


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> LoL...
> wie teuer isn der Schein fürs ganze Leben???
> Hehe^^ muss ich habn



Bei mir hat er noch 224€ gekostet und ich bin 36 und aus Bayern.:vik:

Da du laut Profil 14 bist, wird es etwas teuerer werden. Kenn aber die genauen Gebührensätzte nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ahrendpower06

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er noch 224€ gekostet und ich bin 36 und aus Bayern.:vik:
> 
> Da du laut Profil 14 bist, wird es etwas teuerer werden. Kenn aber die genauen Gebührensätzte nicht.|kopfkrat


Oh die Spekulieren aber.


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

So H3ndrik,
war mal auf der Seite der Gemeinde Bottrop.
Der Schein kostet im Jahr 16€ und für 5 Jahre 48€. Auf Lebenszeit hab ich da leider nichts gefunden.
Anbei die Gebühren.

*Unterlagen*



Personalausweis
Das Zeugnis über die Fischerprüfung und  ein Lichtbild.
Für den Jugendfischereischein benötigen Sie  ebenfalls ein Lichtbild. Bei der erstmaligen Ausstellung ist der  Kinderausweis vorzulegen.
Für die Verlängerung eines  Fischereischeines benötigen Sie den bisherigen Fischereischein. Sollte  im alten Fischereischein kein Verlängerungsfeld mehr vorhanden sein, ist  ein Lichtbild aus neuester Zeit für den neuen Fischereischein  erforderlich.
 
*Gebühren*

                                              1-Jahres-Fischereischein = 16,00 €
5-Jahres-Fischereischein = 48,00 €

Jugendfischereischein  = 8,00 €


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Was habt ihr denn für komische Fischereischeine? |kopfkrat
Hier oben in S-H wird der "blaue Lappen" wohl zum Teil mit Wasserfesten Fasern hergestellt, wenn der nass wird, passiert rein gar nichts mit den Aufdurcken, usw. ich spreche auch aus Erfahrung. #h

Auf Lebenszeit gibt es hier leider nicht, muss mir für eine Gebühr immer Marken holen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

so sieht meiner auch aus..

hier fischereiabgabe 6euro/jahr + gebühren 

also 5 jahre 30€ + 18€ gebühren glaub ich..


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> so sieht meiner auch aus..
> 
> hier fischereiabgabe 6euro/jahr + gebühren
> 
> also 5 jahre 30€ + 18€ gebühren glaub ich..



Is ganz schön teuer bei Euch. 40 € für 5 Jahre bei uns.


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> LoL...
> wie teuer isn der Schein fürs ganze Leben???
> Hehe^^ muss ich habn



in NRW kriegste den nicht #h


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Also meiner is auch lebenslänglich. Es muss allerdings jedes Jahr eine neue Marke aufgeklebt werden. Daher fällt laminieren weg. Aber ich lagere meinen Lappen am Wasser sowieso immer irgndwo, wo er nicht nass werden kann.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

gestern im gemeindeblatt gelesen, fischereiabgabe wird von 6 auf 8 euro erhöht..


----------



## H3ndrik

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Vielen lieben dank das ihr euch die mühe für mich gemacht habt 

Gruß H3ndrik


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

also in bayern kostet der fischereischein für 14-jährige 300€!


----------



## karpfenalarm

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

In Bremen raten die vom einlaminieren ab. Es gab wohl einige Fälschungen und wenn etwas einlaminiert erst schlagen wohl die Alarmglocken.

Ich finde einlaminiert auch besser, würde es auch machen, aber ich packe es wohl in Klarsichtfolie, dass man es jederzeit herausnehmen kann 

Habe übrigens meine Prüfung mit 60 Punkten am Samstag bestanden :vik:


----------



## Brummel

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Hallo zusammen#h,

ist mir schleierhaft woraus man alles ein "Problem" konstruieren kann #c:q.
Ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen irgendein Amt zu fragen wie ich meine Papiere schütze, ich laminiere zwar nichts ein, aber selbst wenn, es dürfte keine unlösbare Aufgabe darstellen den Lappen (im Bedarfsfall) von seiner Laminierung zu befreien.
Ich selbst benutze für die Aufbewahrung aller wichtigen Papiere diese verschließbaren Tüten, gibts in allen möglichen Größen und sind dicht. Ab und zu müssen die zwar erneuert werden, ist aber auf jeden Fall günstiger als neue Ausweise zu beantragen:q.
Macht sich auch gut falls man im Hochsommer auf der Baustelle mal "etwas verschwitzt" ist, soll ja vorkommen.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Zanderhunter66

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Das Problem beim laminieren ist der, das es unter Umständen vorkommt das sich der Ausweis so mit der Folie verbindet das man ihn nicht wieder heraus bekommt ohne ihn zu zerstören.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*



Brummel schrieb:


> .... ich laminiere zwar nichts ein, aber selbst wenn, es dürfte keine unlösbare Aufgabe darstellen den Lappen (im Bedarfsfall) von seiner Laminierung zu befreien.


Na das will ich sehen wie du etwas einlaminiertes wieder aus der Laminierung bekommst. Also bitte keine Behauptungen aufstellen, nachher glaubt es noch jemand.
Beim Einlaminieren werden zwei mit "Heißkleber" versehene Folien auf das Papier "aufgeschmolzen".
Wenn du die beiden Folien wieder trennen willst, ziehst du höchstens das Papier auseinander.

Eine praktikable Lösung ist das einvakuumieren. Absolut wasserdicht und die Papiere sind bei Bedarf (wenn wirklich jemand darauf besteht) 100% rückstandsfrei entnehmbar.


----------



## Mollebulle

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Dokumente   (und ein Fischereischein ist ein Dokument ) dürfen in ihrem Erscheinungsbild  n i c h t  verändert werden 
hatte schon einen mit der Schere zurecht gestutzten Personalausweis in der Kontrolle -mit der Begründung "jetzt passt er in meinen Geldbeutel" -


----------



## Waller Michel

*AW: Fischereischein einlaminieren*

Ja die Idee mit der Folie ist garantiert die Viel bessere Idee, da es sich beim Fischereischein um ein offizielles Dokument handelt das du nicht verändern darfst .
Ich hab so ne Neopren Hülle von DAM die kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.

LG Michael


----------

